# anxiety



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been told that DP is a part of my anxiety disorder and the more you think about it, the more it stays with you. Any truth in this? I am not sure what to believe anymore.Thanks Colleen


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

The supposition that anxiety and DP are closely interrelated certainly rings true for me. The DP is definately less pronouced on the days where the anxiety levels are lower.

This has led me to believe that elevated levels of anxiety (need not be shown in the form of a panic attack) are what produce the symptom which is DP. I'm sure the validity of that statement can be debated no end, but this is the truth as far as I'm effected on a personal level.

Oh the claims that DP cant be 'thought out of existance', is spot on. The symptomology of anxiety, in my case DP, will only cease once it's focus on it has been removed.


----------

